# ~~~~Updates and new mice~~~~



## Miceandmore64 (Jul 16, 2013)

Hello! 
•Ok so I currently have the following mice.
3 older does. Millie, Mayzie and Lphread. Millie is absolutely healthy  Mayzie has a infection in her arm half the swelling has reduced but its still a bit red. I think Lphread has a respiratory problem. Sometimes her breathing is like CLICK CLICK CLICK CLICK CLICK BIG CLICK CLICK CLICK CLICK. She hasn't dont it today from what im aware but all these does are so old they will probably pass away soon. Millie and Lphread have both had litters and weaned them about 1 year and a half ago.
Millie had 4. 1 male and 3 females. Which two females passed away and the male managed to last 2 months then he unexpectedly passed the other female was killed by cat. Lphread had 9 which were 7 boys and 2 girls. To kept one girl who was later killed by cat. The other female escaped. And the boys all killed each other and died the ones who were eating probably got diseases from eating the other mice. 
•Young doe. Georgia is about 7-8 weeks old. She is a light brown and white with nice ears and long tail. In my opinoun. She is going to be bred in about 1 week I will pair her up.

•Middle age doe. Manuka is a healthy pied chocolate mouse. She is about 8 months old but I am 100% assured she has a long life ahead of her healthy long haired coat and bright eyes! She has had one litter with was 8 males. 2 chocolate pied and one almost fully chocolate. The other 5 were light brown and white! All sold except for one who they were fighting and we seperated him to a wire cage which he somehow escaped.

•Few months old male. Stuart is a albino with an eye colour I love its like a pinky red its awesome. 
He has fathered one litter but is in the process of taking before I will breed him again. He was father of Manukas litter.

Those are my current mice and I currently have 5 bin cages (60L) and like 5 wire cages which we are going to sell and.use the money to get more bin cages. 
My mice have a shed which they share with fish and axolotls of my dads. Its a pretty decent size shed.

Tomorow im getting a light ginger and white female (mostly ginger) A dark ginger and white male (pied) and thats all certain. They are put on hold to pick up tomorow morning and I will also try come home with one more female! Thats it I have told mysel im coming home with only 2-3 mice just so I can get started breeding then go from what comes out.

I will post pictures of my current mice today and of my new mice tomorow!
My current questions are:
1. What do you think will come out of a pied chocolate doe with a pied ginger and white (darker ginger pied male) what coloured baby's do you think?
2. How many bin cages do you think I need having one or two litters at a time and up to 8 other mice. For growing up, pets, breeding.( posting picture below post)

•additional info I am no longer keeping retired does.
3. What do you think about my set up who do you think I should breed together?
That's all for now and please dont shut this im going to write updates when I get new mice and baby's sort of life a low maintenance blog and question asking and opinoun asking! (Sorry of I spelt anything wrong)


----------



## Miceandmore64 (Jul 16, 2013)

Yeah these are the mice! Some of them anyway more below and I promise to take photos of my newbies tomorow IM SO EXCITED AHHHH!!!!


----------



## Miceandmore64 (Jul 16, 2013)

Please comment what varietie Georgia is! I would love your opinouns on or comments or questions on anything I have posted THANKS


----------



## Miceandmore64 (Jul 16, 2013)

It's cage cleaning day today thats why they are messy


----------



## PPVallhunds (Jul 26, 2010)

Georgia looks pointed to me, I'd say a poor Siamese, she looks like a girl I once had.
Manuka does look a bit fat in that pic but hard to tell from that angle realy, one from above of her walking (so stretched out) and maby from the side with her back end lifted a bit (that's when I notice first in my girls).


----------



## Miceandmore64 (Jul 16, 2013)

I will take a few photos when I get back from picking up the newbies by the sounds of it I think getting. Ginger and white boy and girl and black and white girl or chocolate.


----------



## Miceandmore64 (Jul 16, 2013)

And a lighter ginger and white but it wor let me upload a phoo of him (the ones I took were to big) he is paired with Georgia


----------

